# Stock tire Question.....



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I know most of the Japanese atv's are a 4x110 pattern. Should the stock IRS Brute wheels and tires fit an IRS Yamaha Big Bear?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Here you go, bro

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=atvboltpatternindex


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes...they will


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks guys...


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah chris, the spacers u had on ur bike that i gave u for the lift were for Bobby's Rhino that he recently replaced


----------

